# Powered USB hub not working



## jabingb (Sep 10, 2012)

I may have errored in thinking I could use my TP/CM9 while on vacation. I have taken a bunch of pixs and want to upload them to the TP, so while in Paris a few days ago I bought an i-rocks IR-4370 powered hub, couldn't find an OTG cable there. So far I can't "see" the device and therefore the SD card that is plugged into it. I have been to Settings, Storage, 3 dots upper right and verify it is configured as MTP but can't see it. Have both AndroZip and Astro to look at the file directory but nada...thoughts???


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

jabingb said:


> I may have errored in thinking I could use my TP/CM9 while on vacation. I have taken a bunch of pixs and want to upload them to the TP, so while in Paris a few days ago I bought an i-rocks IR-4370 powered hub, couldn't find an OTG cable there. So far I can't "see" the device and therefore the SD card that is plugged into it. I have been to Settings, Storage, 3 dots upper right and verify it is configured as MTP but can't see it. Have both AndroZip and Astro to look at the file directory but nada...thoughts???


So you have connected the *OTG cable*, do you have a _*Power Y Cable*_? Just the presence of the *Powered USB Hub* may not be enought to get you what you need.

You can replace the need for both by using either of these combo cables:
_*OTG Cable With Female MicroUSB *_(Allows you to use any microUSB charger as the power supply)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130740524313...84.m1438.l2649

_*OTG Cable With Male Full Size USB*_ (Allows you to use any power supply with regular USB port)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-Ho...-/140825132367

You can "see" the device. <<< how are you able to "see" it? Did you use a diagnotic like: *USB Device Info*?









Rev Kyle uses a *Powered USB Hub *here, but you can see he still needs the *Power Y Cable*:





If you have the memory device properly mounted you should see it on _*ES File Explorer *_from Favorites > The mount shows up there as _*/mnt/usbdisk *_ or similar.
You may be having other problems with the device detect/mount. May I suggest: _*TPUSBUMount*_ available here: http://rootzwiki.com...gy/#entry918613 <<< feel free to post in that thread if it helped at all. It also will filter dmseg and may give you a clue as to why your device isn't being read.

Wow, that's alot. Any of that help?


----------



## jabingb (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot, but I DON"T have an OTG cable and doubt I'll find one here in Killarney, Ireland. But maybe the diags will provide a clue. Should have tested this before the trip, 20/20 hindsight.


----------



## jabingb (Sep 10, 2012)

I installed USB Device Info, can't see the sd card in that. Looked at the thread regarding TPUSBUMount and am stopped by the apparent need for an OTG cable. I'm traveling and can't locate one in the small towns I'm going through. Thought the i-rocks powered hub would do the trick, stumped.


----------



## jabingb (Sep 10, 2012)

Thought I could order an OTG online and get it quickly but suspect most/all come from the East. So I'm back trying to get the equipment I have working, ie i-rock powered hub, no OTG cable.


----------



## jabingb (Sep 10, 2012)

One more thought on this issue. The camera I'm using is a Nikon D7000, which has a mini USB & a mini HDMI port. Might a cable directly to one of those ports work and if so which one has a better chance? That's assuming I can find that type of cable on my bike trip through smaller towns here in Ireland.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jabingb said:


> One more thought on this issue. The camera I'm using is a Nikon D7000, which has a mini USB & a mini HDMI port. Might a cable directly to one of those ports work and if so which one has a better chance? That's assuming I can find that type of cable on my bike trip through smaller towns here in Ireland.


Do you have access to a PC? If so, why not just copy the photos to the PC and then to the TouchPad? Once you are back home, you can acquire the necessary cables.

The TouchPad does not have HDMI, so that route is out. I have never heard of anyone directly connecting the TP to a camera, so unless someone has some experience with that, you are on your own.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

jabingb said:


> One more thought on this issue. The camera I'm using is a Nikon D7000, which has a mini USB & a mini HDMI port. Might a cable directly to one of those ports work and if so which one has a better chance? That's assuming I can find that type of cable on my bike trip through smaller towns here in Ireland.


The camera have mini or micro USB? The D7000 may have USB host mode capability, but to enable the, you need an OTG cable. Hmm, I wonder if Nikon dealers sell that. With an OTG hosted Nikon, perhaps it would see the Touchpad, but to what ends? It's too small to store photos on. If you need to view photos, this config with the camera as host would mean you need to copy a pic to the HP to view? Ok for a 1 off, a pain to do in large batch.

I read of folks testing OTG by shorting pin 4 & 5 with a staple... you risk damage to the port if done poorly.


----------



## jabingb (Sep 10, 2012)

I should have tested this out before my trip, now I'm stuck until I get back home. My intention was to download pixs and include appropriate ones in e-mails to friends and family, yeah that's right, I don't use FB. The large batch process is another issue bur the TP was so appealing for its size and so far ruggedness.


----------



## PIMCO (Sep 14, 2012)

If you connect the tablet to a PC through the USB cable, will it act as a normal external storage?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

PIMCO said:


> If you connect the tablet to a PC through the USB cable, will it act as a normal external storage?


Depending on how you connect a TouchPad to a PC, it will show as a media device(MTP) or a physical drive letter(usb/sd card). Connecting through WebOS, you will see it in Windows Explorer as a physical drive just as you asked. If you connect it through CM9, it will be seen in Explorer as a media device.


----------

